# Bring On The Horse Pictures



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I feel drepressed because I might need an operation on my spine in a month or so and if so, I wont be able to do sport for about 6-9 months and that means I wont be able to do horse riding so I feel I need cheering up. Post some pici's of your horses 
Help cheer me up.
I'd love to see some pic's.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Clippy and Diamond!*

Clippy(1st, 2nd, 3rd and 8th pic) Diamond all the rest exept for the last one The last one it my old horses eye! The person on them is my lil sis ashley.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

oh wow, they are beautiful! 
I love the friesen, he is gorgeous. My sister's name is Ashleigh.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

oh thats sad, i wish you all the best!!! My horse chucky had a problem with his front feet about 6 months ago and i still cant ride him. Hopefully i can start riding him again in a month. his feet arent sore at all anymore but they are too weak for him to be riden yet. So its like opposite to you but i know what its like not being able to ride for soo long. I have another horse i can ride but he is no where near as fun and he is really uncomfortable! lol! I miss riding chucky so much and im just itching to get back on him!!! but in this time i have become alot closer too him and both of us trust and understand each other more. Its different to our old relationship, better. so maybe this will happen to u and ur horse. its weird. Here are some pics of him that i took recently. 

I love him soo much!! We are insepartable now

he is jsut soo cute here!!!

















he looks like such s dag here!!! lol!









I love these ones of us 2

















He looks so funny in this pic! He was just about to start tossing his head









A cute pic of him, note the bandaged hoof. his poor feet :'(









His beautiful eye!









And him and my dog kobi hooning and mucking around the other day

























Sorry bout all the pics lol!!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I wish you the best! If you have the surgery, I hope you have a safe and fast recovery.

Ben is the paint, buttercup is the pally, the bay is my baby dude, horse in crossties is named sam, black horse is Tonka, and the on in the blacksmith crossties is vegard.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

here are some pics from last august the last time i saw Toby. i hope you get better soon.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow great pics! I see the doctor in 6 days. At least i have one more riding lesson before i go and see him..


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Awww im sorry you have to go through that! I had back surgery back in December, I wasn't allowed to get on a horse at all for a month, and now am only allowed to ride lightly, no jumping, for at least another month. But the surgery was well worth it. Not being able to ride for a bit is a small price to pay to get rid of the horrible pain I was in before the surgery.

Here are a couple horsey pictures to make you smile!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have way too many to choose which ones to post, so I will give you the link to all of them. Feel free to browse around and enjoy.

Pictures by smrobs - Photobucket


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Hope it all goes well!

"Does that angle make me look fat?"










I have a heap more that I will upload later


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

IMG]http://gi90.photobucket.com/groups/k258/ES3TIK8151/Patchysnow002.jpg[/IMG] Where we live you have to ride in the snow or you would never get to ride!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

oh no not again I messed up on uploading the photo


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I will try one more time and then give up


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

there it worked. hope your surgery goes well


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, apprently I wouldn't be able to do sports for 6 to 9 months. I'm not sure what horse riding would be under...
To make it worse, I only just started riding and my parents said that if I got better at it they might buy or lease me a horse.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)




----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Keep us posted on how things are going!

Here are some of my two:

Taylor, 3 yr old TB 16.3 hands




























Maddy, 5 yr old TB 16.1 hands


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol wow gorgeous. I will.. Taylor is my name. But spelt Tayla... ^^ sorry, just randomly saying that.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Hope your surgery goes well and you will be back in the saddle ASAP. You can use your down time to bone up on your horse management knowledge. Read all you can about horse care, etc.

Here are my boys:

Cody, (then 3 yr. old draft cross) with me, he's like a dog, following me around.....










Spirit and Tahoe playing


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sorry! Thats no fun! I can't find any pics of my pony, but when I had a broken hand i had to stop riding for a long time (altho I did sneak a ride once, lol)


----------

